# Origin probleme



## Schnabulator1337 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo nochmal 
Jetzt läuft soweit alles, dafür habe ich Probleme mit Origin, habe es installiert und aktualisiert, aber wenn ich es starte, kommt so ein komischer Balken, bei dem ich noch auf Account Einstellungen hingewiesen werde uns so, aber wenn ich auf den 'Weiter'-button klicke, passiert garnichts :/
vllt hatte ja jmd schon so ein ähnliches problem und kann mir helfen...


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Mai 2013)

Falsches Unterforum > in das richtige verschoben.

Bitte nicht die Feedback-Foren für solche Threads verwenden (ist jetzt bei dir schon der zweite Hinweis darauf).


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (23. Mai 2013)

Sry, aber ich muss mich iwie mal in das forum reindenken, ich komm z.T. echt nicht damit klar, sry 
Aber vllt kann mir ja trotzallem jmd helfen?!


----------

